# Pastel Landscapes: Sedona Arizona



## Bee

I'm new to this forum and would like to share my pastel work with others. Here are a couple of pieces I've done recently. You can also view my pastel Album here on Artist Forum. (not sure how to show you that link at this point!)


----------



## Eugenie

Hello !
That's beautiful ! These two pieces sure are beautiful ones ! Congrats ! But may I ask you what pastels were used to do them ? I'm really interested in it !


----------



## Bee

Eugenie said:


> Hello !
> That's beautiful ! These two pieces sure are beautiful ones ! Congrats ! But may I ask you what pastels were used to do them ? I'm really interested in it !


Thank you! I'm enjoying working from photographs of the Sedona area-I love that they afford using bright, vibrant colors!! Yes, the pastels I am using are Mungyo Soft Pastels and Yarka Soft Pastels. I've only recently begun working in pastel and as I am retired, I don't have the budget for the more expensive pastels. My Yarka sets were given to me by a friend who did not enjoy working in pastel, so I have over 300 sticks of that brand and 64 sticks of the Mungyo's.


----------



## Eugenie

I totally agree with you ! I drew a scene from "The good, the bad, and the ugly" with pastels and black chinese ink for the silhouette, once, I really enjoyed doing it ! Anywat, back to you ! A huge THANKS for the name of your pastels, I'll go and see if I can found them in some store here in France ! What do you use as a base ? (fig-leaf ? Canvas ? What kind of canvas ?) Sorry to bother you ! Thank you so much for the replies !


----------



## Bee

Eugenie said:


> I totally agree with you ! I drew a scene from "The good, the bad, and the ugly" with pastels and black chinese ink for the silhouette, once, I really enjoyed doing it ! Anywat, back to you ! A huge THANKS for the name of your pastels, I'll go and see if I can found them in some store here in France ! What do you use as a base ? (fig-leaf ? Canvas ? What kind of canvas ?) Sorry to bother you ! Thank you so much for the replies !


It isn't a bother at all! Thank you for your kind words about my work! At present I am using Canson MiTientes as well as some other generic pastel paper that I coat with clear gesso in order to get a bit more tooth on it. These two pieces are on the cheap pastel paper that has the gesso coat. I've used 400 grit industrial sandpaper to paint on as well. I actually enjoyed working on the industrial sandpaper a lot and will use it again as it is really budget friendly, although it is not archival. I plan on investing in some good pastel papers soon too. I want to get some UArt paper and Ampersand papers when my work improves a bit more!


----------



## Eugenie

Thank you so much for being that nice with me ! I meant all the things I said about your work, that's amazing ! I don't really know how it's possible to draw with soft pastels, too much powder for me !
Thanks for these informations about the kind of paper you do draw on, that reassures me to know that I use a paper that isn't that bad (I kinda use the same papers as you do)
Thanks a lot, again and again !


----------



## Bee

Eugenie said:


> Thank you so much for being that nice with me ! I meant all the things I said about your work, that's amazing ! I don't really know how it's possible to draw with soft pastels, too much powder for me !
> Thanks for these informations about the kind of paper you do draw on, that reassures me to know that I use a paper that isn't that bad (I kinda use the same papers as you do)
> Thanks a lot, again and again !


You're welcome, Eugenie!:smile:


----------



## pastelartprints

Stunning work.It is very exciting for every artist to start a new painting. The first stroke of the painting is full of enthusiasm and joy, but it all can go wrong in the very next step. Painting with pastels is a skill learned with patience and the urge to hone skills, and eventually, learn from your mistakes. Besides, you can convert your mistake into a masterpiece with a few smart strokes on the canvas. https://bit.ly/2OrsOQm


----------

